# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Moving a hibernating frog?

## Sarah Jane

Hello,

I live in Vermont where it's now quite cold.  I have an in-ground water tank in my barn which I need to pump out.  There is at least one native frog down in the mud in the bottom of the tank (I don't know what kind, a few of them were hanging out in there all summer).  What should I do with the hibernating frog(s)?

Thanks for any advice.

----------


## John Clare

That's a difficult one to provide a safe answer.  I have some experience in this regard though.  If you can find a week where the temperature is particularly mild (i.e., not very close to freezing), do it then and just release the frogs in the local area - they should be able to find alternative hibernation "facilities".

----------


## Greenlove

YIKES!!  You are in a pickle aren't you?  Well, your not supposed to disturb a hibernating frog, but it sounds like you have no choice.  I would wait to hear from someone who can give you knowledgeable advice before you do anything.  I am not an expert, this is just my opinion.  That being said, if no one can help you, and I was in your position, I would try to find a very similar area to what they are in now ( mud hole or whatever it is) and relocate them, that way they have the choice of going back in the mud or finding some place else.   A picture of the frog and where it is would be helpful so we can understand better what your dealing with.  Sorry for the following questions but I'm just curious----- I don't know what a in ground water tank is, is it like a well?  How did the frog get in there?  Would he have been able to get out in spring if you hadn't noticed him?  I hope someone on here can help you.  Please post pictures if you can, or try to find out what kind of frog it is.  I will try to research this problem for you and see if I can come up with some good advice.

----------


## Mercedesherp

You should not have any problems or concerns about the movement of the frog(s) at
this point. Collect some water from the tank, and move the frog(s) in the water to a nearby pond which does not completly freeze. A small pond vs. a large lake is the better choice in my opinion. Your visitor(s) have migrated to your barn, and are tolerant of native conditions. Do not attempt to keep them out of water for more than that which can be understood as needed. They should be fine. The sooner the better.

----------


## Greenlove

I have been looking on the internet but can't find any answers to your dilemma.  Good luck and I hope everything works out for your froggy friends.  Thank you for making an effort to do what is right for them.

----------

